# Ed's 400 gallon update



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Getting there , AGA 2005 look out :wink: 








Ed


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

holy cow! that thing is huge! MORE PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It is large, isn't it. But the plants are so large too that I thought it was a 10 gallon tank at first glance. When I got out my magnifying glass, I was able to see the fish after half an hour. It's a paradox.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

If you don't want to use your magnifying glass:
http://www.pbase.com/edvet/image/37489883


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Ah, Ed!

Ik krijg hier een sneak-preview 
Voor mijn bemerkingen zul je wel de wedstrijd moeten afwachten! Maar je maakt toch een goede eerste indruk 

Die hongsloi's zijn fantastisch!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dat heb ik altijd al de mooiste apisto gevonden die er bestaat.



Nice, Ed!
Those hongslois still remind me of Vicki  
But you have very beautiful fish!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This tank is amazing, I just like the jungle layout. The large E. uruguayensis provide nice shading for the fish. While the whole setup looks very natural(open foreground, large driftwood). I would recommend two things, move the two Swords on the right towards the back, behind the driftwood and more pictures please!


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Raul.
There actually are some E.martii's in the back right side, but I can't get them high just yet.
I always thought the swords on the right are uruguyensis while on te left are two horemanni. The left ones are very long leaved with soft leaves and no pellucid lines and has never in 5 years produced an flowering shoot, on the right side have leaves app 1 yard wtih raised and hard veins, no pellucid lines, and produced a flowershoot after a few weeks already?

I will change the tank by adding quite a few stem plants in the next week. I will reduce the Hydrocotyle for it, and remove the myriophyllum. they don'tgrow very well. (among others Tonina, Alternathera, Cabomba, Heterantha, Ludwigia)
Ed


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Added some new plants to add some diversity:


















Hope y'll like it
Ed


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Fantastic tank. Some of those plants must be huge! I really like your choices in both fish and plants. Those angels must be very happy!

What do you use for lighting on such a large tank? The original pic on your site is so much better too.


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

I use 2 MH lamps (125W), three mercuryvapour lamps (125W)
and added two T5 (80W) recently, I will probably add some more T5's









Ed


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That is really great! Ah, if only I had a spot for a tank that size! Come on Santa!! I NEEEEED ONE!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks great! But it seems too open where the Angels are; maybe it would look better if you added some Anubias barteri on that driftwood behind the Angels, but leave some of the driftwood unconvered to make it more natural. I have to say it, this is a great "biotopic" tank...all the fish look happy there with all the shade and security provided by both the plants and driftwood. BTW, are you planning on converting this tank into a Dutch tank any time soon? :wink:


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Raul.
There are some E. marti's in the back and a E. horizontalis, but the're not growing as fast as I want, the one just front left of center is a E.martii also, so that's the size i'm expecting.
No not an typical "dutch"one, but I'm creating my onw style "dutch-Amano biotope style" 8) 
Al South american (preferably Orinoco-area) plants, but filled up like Amano, but more "jungle-ish", see what I mean :lol: :lol: 
Ed


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Lovely to have the complete photo with the aquarium in situ. It's interesting to see where people keep their aquariums, as much as it is to see how they design the gardens within.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

wow :shock:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

:shock: Thats a really* BIG *tank... Looks great!


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Amazing! =D>


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

I bit the bullet and moved a big sword (I'm calling it E. horemanni) from front left to right back.
Looks much better now I think









Ed


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Lol, i don't think you plan on doing to much moving heheh :lol: 

Lovely tank by the way!


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

I just started a redo. the groundcover wasn't doing well.


----------

